# Lake Livingston White Bass



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm new to Lake Livingston and need some help. I just got a place in the White Rock Creek area and have never even put a boat in the lake yet. I want to fish for white bass. I've heard below the dam is good fishing but can be a problem putting a boat in. I have a 20 ft CC with a 90 HP motor, is there a ramp that I can put in ok behind the dam? What about in the White Rock Creek area, from what I have been reading the whites go up in the creeks pretty soon, how far up the crreks do you need to go to find them in good numbers? I just need some general help and anyone that can pass me some information will be appreciated.


----------



## catzilla (Sep 21, 2007)

There is a public boat ramp on White Rock creek on hiway 94. When the whites are running, go upstream as far as you can. Beware of the large white rock formation. There are overhead signs directing boaters to left side of creek as you are heading upstream. Stay to left or you will tear up your lower unit. The large rock formation is slightly below water level. Good luck!


----------



## rpcoop (Jan 22, 2006)

You are in the right area but you have the wrong boat. White rock and below the dam can be shallow at times. Better off with a flat bottom in those areas. I am not saying you could not do it but i would not. Just me. Coop


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I run a 19 CC and White Rock is no problem, below the dam is a day to day option. When there is plenty of flow the West side Browders ramp can be good. The East side is good for most . My traylor drags on the approach. I use the West side but make sure my son comes with his 4 runner to tie to to. Lately that ramp has sucked. Very slippery and steep, but White Rock is cool all the way to the big white rocks that are just past the stay left sign. From there its still good until you pass the mouth of Little White Rock on the right. From there its idle only. Stay in the middle.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info... I really appreciate it... Garry


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Shadslinger is giving you good info. You are in a good area, and below the dam varies depending on time of year and water flow. For your specific area, it might be worth your money to hire David Cox of Palmetto Guide service a few times scattered over different times of the year. He tends to specialize in your area.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

White Rocks a good area, I agree with everyone else. Just watch the rocks, and later on the skiers, you can round a curve there in white rocks and come face to face with someone on ski's or wakeboard. Another good area is out in the main lake in front of white rock & caney creek, just watch for the birds working. Another good area is bedias creek.


----------

